# Vibria the Dragon Gargoyle



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just thought I should post this here so everyone shall, maybe, probably not, bask in its awesomeness.This Is my Dragon/Gargoyle Vibria. She took from the beginning of the year to a few weeks before Halloween to complete, but shes done.It was quite an experience as this was my first full prop, and every thing else Ive made is lame compared to her(not really). Heres some pictures of here from Halloween,Ill probably take some better ones soon.



















And here a link to the original thread showing my progress.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14783


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, don't sell yourself short, Draik. You did a good job on her, especially in the face of your kitty's best efforts to take her down


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, Draik. I'd never know your kitty tried to do her in. I'm glad you were able to finish her before Halloween.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

love it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Draik post the progress pics. I don't know if everyone knows its made of pop bottles and paper. It's really a great prop built from scratch.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice job.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great work!! I have a TON of empty pop bottles if you're looking for a winter project!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Way to go D-man! That looks almost exactly like your sketch!
Totally awesome-- keep macheing!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Draik...Vibria looks great...nice job


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Looks great Draik!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job Draik. I see you went with the classic orange color too.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Draik! You did a great job! I can't believe that this dragon started out with plastic bottles. I think you got pretty close to the picture you started out with. Great Job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turned out great ..
good job


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work Draik man, that is a cool little dragon gargoyle.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is schweet. Good job D!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

She looks awesome! Great job! I look forward to more props from you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Missed seeing this thread before along with your original progress thread...she turned out awesome! Excellent job, I never would have guessed that it all started with plastic bottles. You have given me great inspiration for a project to start on after the holidays. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Is that a tongue sticking out? Very cool Dragon.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yup,dragon tongues are sweet!


----------

